# Uses for small Pistons



## joshua17ss2 (Jan 10, 2008)

I recently got a bunch of pneumatic pistons from craigslist, but i have no idea what i should make from them.
i was wondering if any one have ideas of some props that i could make from the pistons i got. 
i got 8 small ones, 1/2 " bore, and a 1.5" stroke, i believe, they are all double acting. 
i also got 1 massive piston, a 4 to 6 inch stroke, it was used as a press so i think it can move a few hundred pounds with out a second thought

thanks for reading and any ideas 
thanks 
josh


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

How about this robotic video by Vern Graner that shows one of those small cylinders hooked to a kid's Claw Toy.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

*How about some monkeys?




*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

silly me. I was waiting for them to jump up and down on the board or do something ,ore unusual. LOL Being in the right setting, this could be pretty creepy, too.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Use them for pillar poppers have a concrete tube pillar with a ply wood lid and base have a hinge on the lid and when triggered the lid wood pop up carrying a severed head with it (mabye even a shrunken head!) It's kinday like a trash can trauma in a pillar!


----------

